# New Granddaughter ... Prayers needed



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

DD, Laura, had a short labor (only a little over an hour of pushing) and delivered Kristany Alexandra at 1:11 AM. Kristany is 20" long and 8# 11 oz.

She had a hard start with her breathing. Once the nurses had her breathing regularly, reddening up and crying a bit, they took her vitals, wrapped her up, held her up to DD for a kiss then whisked her away to the NICU.

Both Laura and Kristany have fevers, both have some sort of infection but the Dr are on top of it.

DD hasn't even been able to hold her daughter yet and only saw her for a split second.

Please say a prayer for God's healing touch on my s.

Thanks much!


oh yeah ..... I'm a MeMaw!!! :bouncy:


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

prayers sent, god bless them.....


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Prayed for health...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Prayers and healing thoughts coming for them both.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Congratulations MeMaw!!!!
I'll be praying for all of you.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Praying for little Kristany and Laura, for God's healing touch, and for God to make this little girl a light for Christ in our present world, so happy for you, MeMaw!
IHN


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Praying fo Jesus' healing touch for both momma and baby! Sending peaceful and warm thoughts and prayers for the whole family.


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Praying for them now, and congratulations!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Cyndi,
Hugs to your dd. Not being able to hold and be with your baby is a terrible thing for a new mother, btdt. Hope you are able to be with her, she is probably needing her Mother right now. Healing thoughts and prayers going their way.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

A new little blessing and miracle. Glad they are on top of the problem and praying they fix it quick!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations, MeMaw!!! And you didn't even call. Had to hear it here!! So I take it you're with your DD and DGD (Dear GrandDaughter)? If Laura is considering breast feeding, have her start pumping!! Even if she gets out a little, it will help get her milk coming in. Know you have our prayers that y'all will be able to come home soon. At least Kristany is full term. That will be a great help. Give me a call if you need anything!! I mean it!! - Catherine


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Congratulations MeMaw! Prayers said for Laura and Kristany.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Prayers for baby, mom and grandma.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Congratulations and prayers from here! I hope that little baby girl is in her mama's arms very soon.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations!!

Will be keeping you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Congrats and prayers! :grouphug:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Prayers and Congrats!
Please keep us posted.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The doctors put Kristany in an oxegen tent last night. Laura & I got to see her for a little while today. We can't hold her though. Every little noise makes her breathing unstable.

I will pass all your prayers on to Laura and Kristany.

Catherine ... the roads were bad between there and Ames. I counted over 100 vehicles in the ditch (and that was just my side of the road). Some were flipped or on their side. It was a horrible drive. Sorry I didn't contact you.

Laura will be nursing and has already started pumping and the nurses are storing the colostrum.

Laura just sent me a text that they are going to let us be with Kristany again.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations MeMaw!!

Lifting your family up in prayer for God's healing touch.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My prayers are with all of you - glad you made it safely so you can be with them. It's always good to have your mommy with you, no matter what your age...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Congratulations! I'm keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Praying here also.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Cyndi, I'm so glad you got out there safely and weren't one of the many flipped or off the road!! Geepers! Do the doctors have an idea of what's caused the breathing irregularities? Is it something that time and prayer will heal? I'd also encourage the nurses to start FEEDING that colostrum instead of saving it up!! If she's getting any oral feeding, have them add it to the formula! I sure hope Laura can hold and bond with the baby soon as it will help both of them tremendously. Continuing our prayers... Catherine


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Prayers from here. I hope things are better today.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kristany remains on oxegen. They have decreased it from 44 to 37 and hope to wean her a bit more today. NICU nurse said Kristany was fussy and awake most of the night. She just went back to sleep. Her labs look better today. Her doctor said that when she is off oxegen, they will be testing for infection in her spinal column and brain by doing a lumbar puncture.

There was a bacterial infection in the ambionic (sp?) fluid. Kristany was virtually swimming in infection.

Kristany will be in the hospital for a week to ten days. Laura will be discharged tomorrow. The hospital has 'guest' rooms for mothers whose babies are in NICU so the mothers can stay here. 

Kristany is on an IV and has started taking a pacifier. The NICU nurses will put drops of the colostrum on the paci for Kristany.

We thank you for all your prayers. If you could continue to keep Kristany lifted in prayer, we'd be so grateful.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Cyndi hang in there and know that the Good Lord is overseeing Kristany's care. When my 2ND daughter was born, she was 6 weeks early and very ill. I had contracted Chorioamnionitis( strep infection of the chorion, amnion and amniotic fluid). They delivered her by emergency C-section and 5 minutes after I was out she was delivered. She had trouble breathing and holding her temp. Megan spent 12 days in NICU while she learned to breathe and regulate her temp. This is a hard way to start life and without prayer I don't believe she would have survived. 

This was 21 years ago and medical knowledge has come a long way since then. Megan is now doing fine and is mother to a beautiful little boy born in 2008 and a little girl born in 2009 both without complications.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Praying for all of you Cyndi. Sending big hugs your way too. I am so glad that they will allow your daughter to stay there even though she is being discharged.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

One of Laura's friends on her mommy forum was able to get one of the pictures I sent her from my phone onto her twitter account.

Here you go!! Kristany about 5 minutes old ...

http://twitpic.com/12cwhw


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

She is adorable and a CHUNK!!! Look at those thighs!!! How precious.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh congratulations. She is beautiful.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

You are all in my prayers in this trying and frightening time. What a sweet looking little one-congratulations!
betty


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations MeMaw! What a blessing! And prayer for little Kristany and her Mom.

Jackie


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

She sure is a cutie. Congrats on a beautiful grandaughter.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kristany has stablized enough she is no longer in an oxegen topper. :nanner: If she continues to be stable this afternoon, Laura will be able to nurse!! She is doing great with pumping her colostrum & milk.

If all goes well this evening and tonight, Kristany's doctor will allow short room visits for her!!! She still has to undergo a lumbar puncture so they can test her spinal fluid for infection.

Keep those prayers coming!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Cyndi, that is good news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Keep those prayers coming!!



Certainly will Cyndi, count on them!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Prayers being said for Laura and Kristany. And congratulations to the new Memaw!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't posted on this before, but have been keeping up and praying for all of you and little Kristany. Congratulations on your new granddaughter.

May she continue to improve.

Angie


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Prayers going on here...... what a beautiful little baby she is !!!! Congratulations !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kristany is having her spinal tap today checking for infection in the spinal fluid .... Praying it comes back okay.


I got to _finally_ hold her today!!! Yippeee! She's so beautiful and smells so wonderful (she hasn't even had her first bath so she smells Baby Beautiful instead of some synthetic fragrance from a baby bath).

Dr says if she keeps going on this track she could go home on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I pray that the test is clear and that she gets to go home. I am so glad you got to hold her. There is nothing more precious than a brand new little one.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Sending good thoughts for little Kristany!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank you sweet Jesus! The tests came back great!! Kristany should be able to go home Wednesday morning!! Yeeee Hawwww!

A friend has created a room to light candles for Kristany & Laura. Feel free to add to it.

Laura and Kristany are doing well with nursing. I'm so proud of Laura to hang tough with pumping her colostrum (and now milk) and making sure Kristany got them. Laura was able to nurse for the first time last night. Both got a little frustrated with it, but they perservered and have made great progress. This evening, Laura pumped and shortly after she finished, Kristany woke up hungry. Laura headed to the nicu to nurse Kristany and is now just enjoying skin on skin time with her.

My biggest fear has been Laura's ADD (_not_ ADHD. Even at 22, changes in routine can get her all flustered & frustrated to tears. When things got frustrating this past week, she took a deep breath and carried on. I can't remember ever being so proud of her!!

Once I get on a computer where I can save my photos (I've been using a hospital computer), I'll set up a webpage with her pictures and let you know the link.

Thanks to all for your prayers and loving thoughts.

God is Good all the time
and
All the time, God is good!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> My biggest fear has been Laura's ADD (_not_ ADHD. Even at 22, changes in routine can get her all flustered & frustrated to tears. When things got frustrating this past week, she took a deep breath and carried on. I can't remember ever being so proud of her!!


Great news!

And, there's nothing that "grew me up" faster than knowing I was now the Mom. (NOT saying that ADD is a lack of maturity at all--just saying that realizing the buck stopped with me motivated me to persevere through troubles that might have derailed me before.)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I know what you meant, weever. With Laura's ADD, a lot of things pointed to lack of maturity, but when you get to know Laura, you realized that she took in and processed things much more quickly .... it's just that things will come out of her mouth randomly. IOW, she has far greater input and processing power than what can be output ... like having an old dot matrix printer hooked to a NASA computer and printing out bits and pieces of a lot of information.

One of her favorite sayings now a days is "I'm not random, you just can't think as fast as me."

Laura, Kristany and I are chillin in our room ...


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Prayers from down under on their way Cyndi...btdt too and it is very scary, hugs to you all.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Such good news- thank you for the update! I'm so glad you got to hold her. Wednesday will be a joyous day!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

> "I'm not random, you just can't think as fast as me."


Oh that's just fantastic! 

Great news, I'm so happy for you all!!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Congrats, memaw.

May that darling and her mom heal rapidly.

Finished reading the messages. Wonderful that sweet babe is doing so well and the tap was negative!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well!!! Today is Wednesday and I'm hoping that no news is GREAT news!! Here's hoping that you're heading for home, all safe and snuggly!! - Catherine


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, Yes, Catherine.

We came home today!!! All is well. Big brothers love her to death and are a real big help. I'll be here another week to 10 days, then Laura, Kristany & I will head back to Rock Falls for a week or so.

I'd like to have Kristany introduced to the church congregation with her Dad & Brothers there, but we have to see how the visitation weekends work out. We're looking at the 10:45 service on March 14th for the Church Dedication. Sure would love you guys to be there.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am so glad they are both home. I don't know about the others, but I would love to see another picture of the wee one.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Happy days Cyndi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

YEAAAA!!!! I'm so glad you're all home and doing well. We'll keep up the prayers and y'all keep doing well, too! Give us a call when you get back as I'd love to see the new g'baby! - Catherine


----------

